# Affordable alternative to the Fox 599 Karambit



## realg7 (Oct 21, 2016)

Check it out...This is a replica that works better at a sixth of the price. Angistar Is actually better than the Fox 599.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2016)

I banged the spine of my five dollar karambit trainer the other day and it held up better than the fox.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 21, 2016)

I got this identical knockoff trainer. Beefy as heck.


----------



## realg7 (Oct 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I banged the spine of my five dollar karambit trainer the other day and it held up better than the fox.


Fox is poop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Oct 30, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I got this identical knockoff trainer. Beefy as heck.


Love the knock offs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

